# Metropolis, ASA ????



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

Yep I will be there.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Our family be there to


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Possibly. Need to find someone to ride shotgun.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I'll be there with the family in tow....

watch out for my minions....


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> I'll be there with the family in tow....
> 
> watch out for my minions....


Hopefully, that isn't where they have to ride .


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> Hopefully, that isn't where they have to ride .


If it's hot like last year, they'll have to fight me for a spot in the cooler.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> If it's hot like last year, they'll have to fight me for a spot in the cooler.


I do not want it to be hot like last year......We had a VERY VERY bad experience with that . Something, I do not wish to re-live.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

me and runnin' buddy John will be there...wanna shoot the superman too.
i hate it when it gets so hot that some idiot dunks his sweat towel in the water cooler...that oughta be an automatic DQ.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

If its near the beach I will be there. If not then I can't make it that weekend.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh yeah ! I'm addicted. As long as I can get the time off from the fire dept I don't plan on missing one.


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Our crew will be there.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Ill be there.......Wont be shooting tho since I have yet to set up a bow this whole year :sad:

But if anyone is interested in Playing Golf at the Gambit Golf Club on Friday Afternoon PM me......I can get tee times there if we need.....last year me and art and rich played 18holes and didnt start until 430pm.....very nice course so bring your clubs if you wanna play!!!


----------



## dcaudle1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I will be there along with many others from NC


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

carlosii said:


> me and runnin' buddy John will be there...wanna shoot the superman too.
> i hate it when it gets so hot that some idiot dunks his sweat towel in the water cooler...that oughta be an automatic DQ.


I seen him do it, and I will be there.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Still enjoy learning the hard way. I'll be there taking lessons from all those hot shot Senior Masters.


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm going, hope the weather is nice!


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ill be there with friends in tow


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

I'll be there.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Gonna miss this one...prepping for the Senior National Games...


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

Will be there Tues-Sat with all my southern Illinois ASA friends.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Bringing a pretty good sized group from northern missouri!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks like I'll be there Wed. night....


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Could anyone explain the City shoots a little, can't find any info on them. When do they take place, and how they are ran.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Could anyone explain the City shoots a little, can't find any info on them. When do they take place, and how they are ran.


here's a link that will tell you all you ever wanted to know about the city shoot. buy.asaarchery.com/tournaments.php


----------



## PSE_shooter97 (Jan 16, 2012)

ill see you guys down there!! hopefully


----------



## hoytviper06 (Jan 21, 2009)

Plan to come down Thursday and camp at fort massac all weekend. Anyone camped there before?


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

hoytviper06 said:


> Plan to come down Thursday and camp at fort massac all weekend. Anyone camped there before?


Have you checked to see if Fort Massac is even open, heard it was closed due to the sequester. Might call to confirm if you havent already.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Will roll in Sunday evening some time...... leaving directly from Regions shoot is the plan!


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll be there Friday afternoon.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

carlosii said:


> here's a link that will tell you all you ever wanted to know about the city shoot. buy.asaarchery.com/tournaments.php


Thanks for the link!


----------



## TMORG (Feb 20, 2012)

Ill b there tuesday


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Could anyone explain the City shoots a little, can't find any info on them. When do they take place, and how they are ran.


Info from the Metropolis tourism website, the city shoot is Tues, Wed, Thurs, a $20 bill pays for all 3 days

Visit Metropolis
One of Outdoor Life's 200 Best Towns for Sportsmen
(June/July 2009)

Superman Classic Archery Tournament - Over $15,000 in prize money. Compete all 3 days for the accumulative prize!

2013 dates: June 25 to June 30, 2013

The city of Metropolis sponsors the Superman Classic, a cash prize archery competition each year prior to the start of the ASA Illinois Pro/Am Championship. The event is held at Mermet Lake -State Fish and Wildlife Area, 1812 Grinnell Road, in Belknap, just 11 miles from Metropolis. There will be a one-time entry fee of $20.00, and archers will be eligible to shoot 1-3 days, once per day. Combined prize money for the professional and amateur classes will be $15,000. 

Tentative classes to offered include: Bow Novice, Cross Bow, Hunter, Known Mens, Limited Pro, Men's Pro, Men's Unlimited, Open A, Open B, Open C, Senior Open, Senior Pro, Super Senior, Women's Open, Women's Known, Women's Hunter, Women's Pro, Semi Pro, Senior Womens, Senior Masters, Traditional, Youth Adult Male, Youth Adult Female and XBow. There will be a stake set for pros, one for amateurs and one for women. Shooters will be categorized based on their ASA Classes.

The Range changes daily and is open from 9am-6pm. Register at 9am or after, & turn in score card by 6pm each day. No start times past 3pm. 

Children are welcome to participate, so there will be fun for the whole family. Youth classes are free with no cash awards. Tentative classes include Youth Girls, Youth Boys, Senior Eagle, Eagle and Junior Eagle.


----------



## hoytviper06 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Will call leter on today. 



ba3darcher said:


> Have you checked to see if Fort Massac is even open, heard it was closed due to the sequester. Might call to confirm if you havent already.


----------



## Labs (Jun 3, 2004)

First one ever for me...bringing my 10 year old daughter for a Daddy/Daughter roadtrip. 

Looking forward to it for many reasons...


----------



## BUCK REAPER (Jul 14, 2011)

First for me too , just hoping its not blazing hot!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Things to always expect from Metropolis!!

1. IT WILL BE HADES HOT!!!!! I've seen it 93-107 degrees back in the timber.
2. If it's not hot, it's because your sitting under the tent watching it rain until the targets float off and they finally call it!
3. Be prepared for mosquitoes. I'm talking big ones that run in packs like wolves.
4. Bring a lot of hydrating material!
5. Prepare to have fun! it's probably still my favorite ASA event, with Paris being a close second.
6. watch out for the popos, they like to patrol between Paducah and Metro, just waiting for guys who woke up late and are racing to the backstops!

Unfortunately (or maybe fortunately), I will be laying on the beach at Pensacola, FL that weekend cause when I said to the wife, "we can't book for that week, that's the week of Metro!", her response was "I don't give a damn about no archery tournament, I'm headed to the ocean! You going or am I taking someone else?"

So have fun fellas!!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Here is the current forcasted weather..... It might rain a little...but it also looks to be a hellof a lot cooler then last year too  so, no trips to the hospital for me  


http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/metropolis-il/62960/june-weather/332701


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

We'll be there Tuesday.!


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

Wouldn't miss it


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

rattlinman said:


> Things to always expect from Metropolis!!
> 
> 1. IT WILL BE HADES HOT!!!!! I've seen it 93-107 degrees back in the timber.
> 2. If it's not hot, it's because your sitting under the tent watching it rain until the targets float off and they finally call it!
> ...


snap she put the foot down on that one....have a great time


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I should roll in sunday night......either in the silver bullet prius - or pulling the strother trailer.



Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

A bunch of us from western MO will be there. Wed - Sun


----------

